# bridgeport problem



## dcheff (Mar 28, 2013)

most of you know i just bought an old bridgeport, i also bought a variable speed head for it. my problem is that the new head doesnt mount up correctly, only two of the bolt holes line up. my question is this, does anyone make an adapter plate for it or is there anything else i can do?
the blue head is the original and the gray head is the one i want to install. please let me know what my options are, i do have access to a cnc mill  and lathe so i could make one if need be. i just know that chunk of steel is going to cost a lot so it might be a better idea to buy a mount.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 28, 2013)

That's a bummer. Just a thought , I see in your pic you have a round ram, and you have it rotated some what off level. Are you trying to install the head with the ram positioned that way. Im guessing you took the plate off the vari speed head to check bolt pattern? Being you have the plate off the varispeed head, couldn't you use it to make a adapter plate/disk? I would take that plate off the varispeed head, and check it against the round ram in all positions. I have a J-head from a round ram Bridgeport, and it bolts up to my Italian made mill, like the bolt pattern is universal. If all else fails, that plate could be your new adapter.


----------



## dcheff (Mar 28, 2013)

that was my first thought, but the plate is hollow on the side you cant see in the picture so its not usable for an adapter. i just ordered an 8x8x2 chunk of steel and will pick it up tomorrow. i think this is my only option.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 28, 2013)

I see the other end of the shaft looks like it has 2 flats milled on it.  If you have to make a adapter plate, make one that is I__I shaped and other end.  You could rotate the round arm 90 degree's.  With some good old fashion Enginuity  I bet you could come up with a 2 way adjustable adapter .


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe like tis one?   These pics are off the internet, and have no idea who built these parts. If the owner steps up, I will credit his name to them.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 28, 2013)

8ntsane said:


> Maybe like tis one?   These pics are off the internet, and have no idea who built these parts. If the owner steps up, I will credit his name to them.



Looks good, but if the turned the shaft 90 degs. then the head would tip forward and backward and sideways on the round plate.  May have to make a pinion and rack like they have on the newer versions.  Or some type of screw and nut on a swivel joint.


----------



## Kennyd (Mar 28, 2013)

A 3-phase motor and a VFD on the original head seems a lot easier to me.


----------



## dcheff (Mar 29, 2013)

i think i am going to try to make an adapter plate for it. was just hoping there might be something already made i could buy


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 29, 2013)

dcheff said:


> i think i am going to try to make an adapter plate for it. was just hoping there might be something already made i could buy


Are you talking about the head to the ram. or the motor?


----------



## sidecar580 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just switch the top half of the heads. Put the vari drive top on your blue head.

JOHN


----------



## dcheff (Mar 30, 2013)

sidecar, i was wondering if that would work or not. I just drilled some new holes to mount the head to the ram so thats taken care of, and i got it wired in. its making a noise that i will try to figure out tomorrow.


----------

